# Worst states for retirees?????



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

In a recently read article the "10 Worse states for Retirees" were:
1. Connecticut.
2. Illinois.
3. Rhode Island.
4. Vermont.
5. Massachusetts.
6. New Jersey.
7. Minnesota.
8. New York.
9. Maine.
10. Wisconsin.
Knocked off the list from last year were, Ohio, Nevada, and California.

Now, the criterion used in deciding the states were:
1. fiscal health of the state.
2. Property taxes.
3. income taxes.
4. cost of living.
5. climate.

Are they are right or wrong? Guess it's up to you to decide. :drum:

I question NY as they rated as it as a "high cost of living" - well maybe NYC and that area, but I don't think up-state fills the bill. :umno:
Others were put on the list cause of climate, duhhh? :Bawling: 
Again you be the judge! :cowboy:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I think family, friends, and lifestyle are way undervalued on these lists.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Which states were the best states to retire in?

B


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Bentley said:


> Which states were the best states to retire in?


Well, after some searching - best I could do is find the "Top 10 tax friendly states for retirees".
1. Wyoming
2. Mississippi
3. Pennsylvania
4. Kentucky
5. Alabama
6. Georgia
7. Oklahoma
8. South Carolina
9. Delaware
10. Louisiana

This is based on: exempt SS from state tax, excludes gov or military pensions, offer blanket exclusions of retirement income up to a dollar amount.......
I also noted that some of the listed states also exclude personal pensions, 401K's, and such from their taxes. 
But it also noted in the article that they did not take into account local taxes such as county, city, town, etc taxes........


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Lets see. Northeastern states bad, Southern states good. Works for me. I am about as far North as I want to be, in Central Virginia.  Virginia is not a bad state to live in. Cost of living is a bit high in some parts, but not everywhere. Get out of the DC area, and away from the Tidewater area, and it is a great state to retire in. We love it.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Most of my tribe retired where they lived, in either NY state, NYC or New Jersey. But the thing about upstate NY (Michael!) is that the rural taxes can be absurdly high; as in $6K per yr, after they decided to build the first new public school in the county in decades, for the kids of the folks who recently moved up when they lost their jobs in NYC. Earlier taxes on the same property before the new school was built were 1K. A big jump. Other people have written from upstate how unexpectedly high their taxes are also.

On the other hand, for my clan in NYC; all rented apartments and had far more services available in the city than any of the others. As an example, my godmother died in her apt. at the age of 99. She had a sitter the last year of her life, and had managed almost that long with occaisional helpers (inc. me, 5 trips per year from LA). The grocery stores delivered food that she ordered by phone, when the 3 flights of stairs were difficult for her. 

I'm with Ramblin wreck on this tho'; the elderly ones near family and friends were much better off in very late age.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are 8 places abroad to consider - along with a general monthly "average" cost of living for an American couple. Taken into consideration were: cost of living, healthcare (availablity and costs) and real estate. 
English is the accepted lang. in all but # 2, 5, & 7.
Most all are in a "warm" (think Fla) climate per-say.

1. Merida, Mexico - $1700
2. Lunigiana, Italy - $2500
3. Bocas del Toro, Panama - $1500
4. Granada, Nicaragua - $1250
5. Nha Trang, Vietnam - $750
6. Roatan, Hondras - $1200
7. Bearn, France - $2000
8. Corogal Town, Belize - $2500

Please remember I'm only posting all these places to stimulate thought - not because I agree or disagree. And yes, you may or may not have other opinions - just don't aim them at me. :thumb:


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I was in Panama a few years ago. Very nice place to live. IF I ever the US that is on the very short list of places I would consider. 

Belize is also on that list, but staying away from the touristy areas is best. The Chinese are taking over Belize at a very rapid rate. Many of the business we stopped into were owned and operated by the Chinese. 

I would only consider living in a "developing" nation if I had a source of income, like a pension check. Jobs are few, but the cost of living is low. A thousand dollars a month and you live like a king.


----------

